# Chartering in Italy



## poekey (Jan 14, 2014)

any recommendations for chartering in Italy? We can handle bareboat or crewed. 

Eddie Stubbs


----------



## Joanne Lait (Nov 10, 2015)

poekey said:


> any recommendations for chartering in Italy? We can handle bareboat or crewed.
> 
> Eddie Stubbs


hi Eddie, So many places to charter in Italy. Do you have anywhere in mind?

Joanne.


----------



## poekey (Jan 14, 2014)

Non lo so. We want to cruise for a couple weeks, leisurely and spend time ashore. Amalfi? Cinqueterra? Sicilia? all sound great.

Eddie


----------



## saveriogrossi962 (Oct 13, 2015)

I word Say cinqueterre or Naples gulf. .. The Last ben abolite fantastic. . U Can Call progettooceano in The island of Procida.


----------



## poekey (Jan 14, 2014)

prego gracia. we will check it out.


----------

